
My Top 100 Programming, Computer and Science Books Part  One - btat1
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/top-100-books-part-one/
======
pkrumins
Previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443028)

